# LeBron fined $25,000 for kicking water bottle



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> NEW YORK -- Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James has been fined $25,000 for kicking a water bottle during last night's game vs. the Minnesota Timberwolves, it was announced today by Stu Jackson, Executive Vice President, Basketball Operations.
> 
> The incident occurred with 12.4 seconds remaining in the first quarter of Cleveland's 109-95 victory over the Timberwolves at Quicken Loans Arena.


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/01/28/lebron.fined/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I heard the water bottle is pressing charges.


----------

